# Dachbegrünung Carport



## Ikulas (1. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

haben uns einen Carport mit der Option „Begrünung“ bauen lassen.
Wenn wir diese machen lassen kostet das rund EUR 2000. Wir überlegen, ob wir das nicht selbst hinbekommen? Welches Substrat bzw Bepflanzung ist klar. Die Frage ist nur, ob das einfach machbar ist oder in eine auch gefährliche Schufterei endet. Hat jemand damit Erfahrung?

LG Beate


----------



## Wetterleuchten (1. Mai 2019)

Hi Beate,

wir haben vor zwei Jahren eine Veranda gebaut und das Dach gleich begrünt. Hm, "gefährliche Schufterei", man darf halt nie vergessen, wo man sich bewegt. Und es zieht sich schon ein, zwei Tage. Wir haben glaube ich um die 600, 700 kg Substrat gepackt in 25l-Säcke die Leiter hoch aufs Dach getragen und verteilt. Anschließend dutzende Pflanzen hoch und eingegraben. Zwei Erwachsene waren ein Wochenende beschäftigt und spürten danach in jedem Knochen was sie geschafft hatten. 
Aber ja, absolut machbar würd ich sagen. Sucht euch ein kühleres, verhangenes Wochende aus, euch und den Pflanzen zuliebe.


----------



## Ikulas (1. Mai 2019)

Oh ... ich hab gerade mal gerechnet. Auf 1m2 wären es 70kg Substrat, Dränage und Pflanzen, also alles komplett. Bei 29 m2 ..... hilfe! 
Da stellt sich schnell die Frage, ob unser Rücken das so toll findet .

Ich glaube wir lassen lieber machen. Klar machbar ist vieles. Aber unsere Arbeitskraft und -zeit muss ja neben Material auch mit einkalkuliert werden. Das relativiert die Kosten dann wohl wieder.

Danke!

LG Beate


----------



## samorai (1. Mai 2019)

Hallo Beate!
Hoffentlich ist es kein 0815 Carport, denn wenn die Statik mit dieser Zusatz-Belastung der Dachbegrünung nicht im Einklang steht, dann werden sich die Balken verbiegen.
Außerdem sollte ein Wurzel-Flies vorher auf das Dach verlegt werden.
Das Ortblech (Windfeder) sollte mindestens 8 cm über dem Dach stehen.
Vor der Rinne müsste ein Dreiecksblech mit Schlitze angebaut werden, das Wasser kann durch aber nicht das Substrat.
Alle Bleche müssen konserviert werden.
In Erde ist auch Kalk, Kalk wiederum verträgt sich nicht mit Buntmetalle.

Eine Firma macht das viel schneller und weiß worauf es ankommt.


----------



## Ikulas (2. Mai 2019)

Hallo Ron,

unser Carport wurde von einer Zimmerei auf Maß gebaut. 6,50m lang, 4m breit und 2,75m hoch. Option war bereits zu Beginn, dass wir eventuell eine Begrünung wünschen. Ich gehe also davon aus, dass die Statik auch passt. Auch wenn wir im Nachhinein etwas den Eindruck gewannen, dass Carports bauen nicht zu deren täglichen Geschäft gehört. Denn das Teil schien uns bezüglich Stabilität eine Herausforderung zu sein. Vorgaben waren auch keine Befestigung am Haus, also frei stehend und möglichst keine Kopfbänder an der Front, da wir die Durchfahrtsbreite brauchen (Einschwenken).
Am Ende musste wg. der besseren Stabilität doch noch ein Kopfband an der Front angebracht werden, da das Teil an einer Stelle steht, wo der Wind ordentlich pfeift.
Der CP steht auf 6 Beinen mit jeweils Kopfbänder an der Rückseite und beiden Selten sowie rechtsseitig an der Front.
Dachüberstand, also die Wanne ist bereits vorhanden. Die Last ist grundsätzlich ein Thema. Das Dach hat 29m2. Üblicherweise werden 100kg Begrünung inkl. allem und durchnässt pro m2 gerechnet. Wir weichen schon auf die Light Version aus. 100 % wohl ist uns dabei nicht. Wir sind auch keine Statiker. Deshalb haben wir Fachleute engagiert und müssen uns auf deren Aussage verlassen. Wir finden eine Begrünung aus vielerlei Hinsicht sehr gut. Ganz abgesehen davon sehen wir von einem Fenster aus direkt auf das Dach. Auch deshalb wäre es optisch auch besser.
Ich häng mal ein Bild von dem Konstrukt an.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (2. Mai 2019)

Hi Beate,

29qm, OK, das ist knapp drei Mal soviel wie unsere Veranda.Wobei bei uns die Schwierigkeit darin bestand,, dass es ein schräges Dach mit leichtem "Wellengang" ist. War nicht so wirklich leicht,, das Substrat gleichmäßig zu verteilen, vor allem an den gefährlichen Rändern. Dafür ist Drainage durch die Schräge kein Problem.
 Da  würde ich bei einem Flachdach ganz besonders darauf achten dass die stimmt.


----------



## Ikulas (2. Mai 2019)

Hallo Beate,
Drainage wäre in Form von Platten direkt unter dem Substrat. Der Aufbau auf der EPDM Folie wäre also, wenn ich recht verstanden habe:
Wurzelfolie, darauf Drainageplatten, ein Flies, damit kein Substrat runterrutscht, dann Substrat, dann Pflanzen (Sedum & Co.
Das Dach hat eine ganz leichte Neigung Richtung Entwässerung, die an unsere Zisterne angeschlossen ist.
So die Theorie .
LG Beate


----------



## Wachtlerhof (21. Mai 2019)

Und bedenkt bitte auch das Gewicht, wenn es mal viel Schnee geben sollte bzw. wenn es zuviel davon gibt, dass ihr den auch runter schaufeln könnt ohne die Pflanzen dabei zu ruinieren.

Ein Teil unseres Hausdaches ist auch begrünt, extensive Begrünung, mit richtiger Erde als Substrat. Hat auch richtig Arbeit gemacht. Aber ich freue mich jedesmal wenn ich dort oben bin. Ist begehbar und hat auch eine kleine Dachterrasse bekommen. Die Tragfähigkeit ist auf 1t/qm plus "Angstreserve" ausgelegt.


----------

